
Agile Makes No Sense - fagnerbrack
https://hackernoon.com/agile-makes-no-sense-c8ebbf971012
======
orthodont
Agile only works when you respect and admire your co-workers enough to lock
yourself in a room with them for sixteen hours a day, 6 days a week.

Look around at your team. Do you think they like each other that much. Would
they survive as cell mates in a federal penitentiary?

No? Then your plan is doomed. You are operating a death march.

Some have it. Some don't.

I've been on teams where I can say yes, I liked everyone that much. When you
ask me to be a fanatic, I'll only be one for the right people. People I adore.

Otherwise? This is a paycheck. Don't get frisky. I'm not zealous about even
getting out of bed in the morning.

~~~
fagnerbrack
I disagree you need to like each other. You just need to be professional.
Understand that a team is like a distributed system, only that you have meat
and neurons instead of boards and circuits. If you can't deal with your
technical job, then you're not a fit for it.

